# Mike's fish



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I figgured out how to use the 'macro' setting on my camera.
I puloaded a number of fish to photobucket:
mynew75gallon pictures by mbikes - Photobucket

If you can Identify any of the shrimp or the juvinile Bristle Nose Plecos, I would appreciate any feedback
Mike in S Surrey


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks like an 'albino bristelnose pleco'. OR something like it anyways. Mykiss or Charles might be able to verify my ID or prove that i STILL dont know much about plecos. 

And for shrimp,. well, my eyes must be getting worse in my quarter century mark of old age, cause I cant see any. lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike, as I understand it,there are several possible source species, plus numerous local variations, of bristlenose plecs mixed up in the hobby. Collection sites were not documented, detailed anatomical studies were not done... Typically they are referred to as Ancistrus sp., or, common, silvertip, calico, L44 (white with dark eyes) and probably others.

is that hyacinth root in the back?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

*Bnp*

Hello,
the tree Malaysian driftwood in the tank is one of the ones from the pet/aquarium stores.

Much too pricy!


----------

